# service truck integrated jetter



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got an idea for a jetter and I'm hoping that someone who is good with souping up cars can help me with this.

The idea is to mount a positive displacement pump on an Isuzu NPR diesel engine and spin it off of the engine pulley via a heavy duty drive belt. The truck has a mounting point on the block for adding an extra AC compressor in the event that the chassis is destined to be a refrigerated truck. The problem is that the pulley needs to have an integrated clutch in it so the pump is only spun when the pump is needed for jetting and not when the truck is driving around all day. 

The pump I have in mind would be something like this: http://www.shopetsonline.com/T5050-p/bapl-4905.htm

The clutch pulley and belt will need to be able to handle 30-35 hp

The pump pulley to engine pulley ratio would be sized so that the pump is spooled up to rated speed when the truck engine is at 50% rpm or so. Luckily, the truck already has a built in idle adjustment control on the dash to get the engine warmed up. This can be used to achieve the desired pump rpm, pressure and flow for any type of jetting task.

The beauty of this is that no bulky jetter is needed in the box of the truck. The jumper hose real, water feed hose real, gauge and pulsation valve can all be installed under the side of the box opposite of the batteries. This setup would increase the techs productivity, increase available storage space in the box and reduce weight.

Thoughts?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, but doesn't seem too practical. I think of stuff like this all the time, but I'm still working for "the man" so I can't do anything yet.

Do you use a jetter enough to need something like this? If you use one alot then it may be worth it. Do you have the room to have a water tank somewhere? Will you drive around with it full all the time?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I do a few jet jobs a month. No water tank. This is only for small lines 4" and under. The jetter runs right off of a water hose.

The idea is that the tech simply pulls to hoses off the truck reels to the house. One to a hose bib and the other is the high pressure jumper hose to the area to be jetted. The right sized sewer hose is then quick connected to the larger jumper hose. With a 3 way dump valve the operator can quickly shut off flow to the nozzle while still working the hose.

For most people a jet job goes like this: Sell job. Come back with second guy and jetter. Unload everything and hook everything up. Jet. Load everything back up and return jetter. Go to next call.

With this setup: Sell job. Extremely fast setup. Jet (1 guy). Go to next call(jet job or another type of call). It's twice as fast.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

That sounds like it may be feasible. Does jetting pay well enough to justify the initial expense?

I've never jetted a line under 4" that I can remember. What type of lines are you jetting with this? Residential?

In this area it seems like anyone with a small jetter that uses it on residential lines doesn't know what he is doing (I am not saying you don't, don't take me wrong). If a resi line won't come open with cable, it's broke. Admittedly though a small jetter would be nice sometimes on a greasy kitchen line or a pulped main line. 

If you are using it on houses, how do you keep from making a gawd awful mess?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, I do mainly resi. The jetter is used to descale cast iron and remove grease. I find that it is almost impossible to get iron scale out of the system using only cables. It tends to settle in the bottom and not washout. I've sent the cam in after cabling an old cast line and though the blockage was cleared, most of the scale from the wall of top of the pipe has been knocked loose and now is in a pile right in the middle of the flow channel.

I've made thousands of dollars per day just doing resi jetting. You have to know what your doing though or you can quickly flood a house. If I'm doing a whole house descale job I just plug everything with expansion plugs to minimize the risk of flooding.

So to answer your question, yes it's worth it. I could do 3-4 $800 jet jobs in one day with this setup.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*pics of scale*

pics of scale


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Protech said:


> So to answer your question, yes it's worth it. I could do 3-4 $800 jet jobs in one day with this setup.


Ok, now I want one!:thumbup:

So, you COULD do that many jobs, but would you actually get the opportunity to? 

You guys must charge alot more in florida. For a little more than what you charge I could bust the slab and replace it with brand new pipe.

So, if you come across a kitchen line that needs to be jetted, do you pull the trap, plug the line (and any other fixtures necessary), and then jet it from the vent?

Do you carry a 'bag-o-scale' for pics? 'Cause I've never seen pvc scale up like that:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The scale came from the cast iron pipes under the house. The main was replaced with PVC years ago. I jetted up into the house from the pvc yard cleanout.

I'm sorry to hear about you working so cheap. $800 for a whole days work materials included? I would just go flip burgers before I worked that cheap. That's insane.

The scale came from the pipes pictured here.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just giving you a hard time about the scale.

The highest I've heard anyone charge here is $105 an hour. We are at $100.

Would you do the kitchen line like I described?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I just bought a Gen Wire J-1600. My thoughts for KS drains, cut downstream from the trap, install a fernco and connect piping to bring out from under cabinet, tee facing down with pipe into 5 gallon pail (2 extra pails ready) 45 facing up with about 2' of pipe. Jetting with 1/4" line while standing. I have yet to get the call to try that idea out, hope it'll work:whistling2:.
I get the Gen Wire GL-mini with standard reel next week. I don't see the point of providing a video for the HO, I will be making out a detailed report to show them, then I will take the report with me.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Sound like a lot of extra work and the potential for a mess. Could you plug it and go from the vent?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would prefer to send a 5/8 cable thru to the main yard cleanour and tow the nozzle up stream to the kitchen stack, then do a slow pull down the line back to the cleanout. If there isn't a cleanout, then I will jet from the stack. It takes longer to clean a line when you are "pushing". yes, I would plug the trap adapter.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a good idea pulling the jet back like that. I may have to look into getting a jetter when I get on my own in a few months.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I do like the idea of using the cable as a fish tape it would work in a few circumstances that I can forsee. Going though the vent is a no go for 7 months of the year up here, but it has been done for sure.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Can you usually park close enough to houses to string out enough hose to and from the truck?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> I just bought a Gen Wire J-1600. My thoughts for KS drains, cut downstream from the trap, install a fernco and connect piping to bring out from under cabinet, tee facing down with pipe into 5 gallon pail (2 extra pails ready) 45 facing up with about 2' of pipe. Jetting with 1/4" line while standing. I have yet to get the call to try that idea out, hope it'll work:whistling2:.
> I get the Gen Wire GL-mini with standard reel next week. I don't see the point of providing a video for the HO, I will be making out a detailed report to show them, then I will take the report with me.


i have a jig like yours, or i think so. fernco / pipe / tee / pipe / 45. i put a jack stand( automotive) under pipe by 45. i strap it to stand. i started to do this when i ran small drill guns(k-38). bucket goes between stand and cabinet. it really stabilizes the pipe. breid


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> The scale came from the cast iron pipes under the house. The main was replaced with PVC years ago. I jetted up into the house from the pvc yard cleanout.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about you working so cheap. $800 for a whole days work materials included? I would just go flip burgers before I worked that cheap. That's insane.
> 
> The scale came from the pipes pictured here.


 
Man, you just took 10 years off the life of that pipe with the jetter.:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Spartan makes what you want called the 758 I know a few guys that have it an love it. http://www.spartantool.com/machineview.asp?id=21&menu=jetters&model=758 It still needs a tank, but I have seen other jetter brands like you are talking about that can give you 4 gpm with a direct hook up to a water supply.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So, the HO should just keep paying hundreds of $ every few months to have it cabled then? When they scale up they constantly backup. What would be your solution?



para1 said:


> Man, you just took 10 years off the life of that pipe with the jetter.:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I never got back with the truck mounted jetter solution. A buddy of mine builds racecars and owns a metal fab company. He's going to put in a PTO box on the drive train of the truck to spin the pump. I decided I'm going to go with a CAT brand pump that puts out 4000PSI at 20GPM.
It's going to be a while until It gets done as the whole project is expected to cost about $15,000 to $18,000 buy the time I get the pump, PTO box, Hoses, nozzles, unloader valve, pulse valve, tank, keckley valve, guages, remote, yadda yadda yadda.......



SewerRatz said:


> Spartan makes what you want called the 758 I know a few guys that have it an love it. http://www.spartantool.com/machineview.asp?id=21&menu=jetters&model=758 It still needs a tank, but I have seen other jetter brands like you are talking about that can give you 4 gpm with a direct hook up to a water supply.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> So, the HO should just keep paying hundreds of $ every few months to have it cabled then? When they scale up they constantly backup. What would be your solution?


 I do not have a descaling nozzle but I do have a nice chain knocker I use and then I flush the line with a jetter.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> Oh yeah, I never got back with the truck mounted jetter solution. A buddy of mine builds racecars and owns a metal fab company. He's going to put in a PTO box on the drive train of the truck to spin the pump. I decided I'm going to go with a CAT brand pump that puts out 4000PSI at 20GPM.
> It's going to be a while until It gets done as the whole project is expected to cost about $15,000 to $18,000 buy the time I get the pump, PTO box, Hoses, nozzles, unloader valve, pulse valve, tank, keckley valve, guages, remote, yadda yadda yadda.......


 Nice, please do post pictures of it when you are done.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Nice, please do post pictures of it when you are done.


You know Protech aint scared of posting pics. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> You know Protech aint scared of posting pics. :laughing:


Hey someone has to be proud of his work :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah



Green Country said:


> Can you usually park close enough to houses to string out enough hose to and from the truck?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> yeah


 A man of many words.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

para1 said:


> Man, you just took 10 years off the life of that pipe with the jetter.:whistling2:


I am curious about how often you break through an already rotten pipe, especially when it's in a slab as I'm sure most of your houses are? I know I've gone through a 2" galvanized line with my mini rooter before and if the pipe is already compromised you might not know it before hand even with a camera.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It happens often. In that case it's time for a liner or a saw cut or a re route.


Flow chart: Cable>>>>>>>jetter>>>>>>replace pipe

Start simple and keep going till it's fixed. I ALWAYS advise the property owner on every stoppage call that there is a very real possibility that the line is damaged to the point that only a pipe replacement will make it work again. The trouble is, a toy car flushed down the toilet vs. a grease packed line vs. a rotted out line vs. a complete collapse all do the same thing, cause a back up. I never know what is a simple snake or a saw cut. I always give them the speech and "pre-qualify" the customer. They are made to understand that they are paying me for my service weather it's going to work or not(unless we are talking about a pipe replacement and in that case it’s 100% guaranteed or your money back). They make the choice as to how extreme of a fix we will attempt and have to live with the consequences of that choice. Once the complexities are explained to them they do one usually do one of 2 things: 1. Say "screw you, here's your service fee. I'm calling billy joe bob's drain cleanin service for $80." and that is just fine by me as I won't be assuming ownership of THEIR failed plumbing system and billy joe bob will get to deal with it for $80. 2. say "Hmm sounds quite complicated. I'm glad I hired an experienced professional like you. Ken, what course of action would you recommend?" and in that case I offer what I think is the most cost effective solution to their problem all things considered.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

NASA?:smartass:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> NASA?:smartass:


Its not rocket science... Just plumbing.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Its not rocket science... Just plumbing.


Just plumbing? I wonder which has increased the human life span and quality of life more, plumbing or rocket science? I'm in no way knocking rocket science but if I had to I could live without satellite tv but raw sewage running in the streets is another matter alltogether. I'm also glad to not have to lug my water to my domicile from a well and then go out and gather or chop wood so I can boil that water before I drink it. Obviously both have impacted mankind's quality of life greatly but if I'm going to rank one as being more important than the other, and I am going to do that, it's a no brainer, plumbing wins.

Don't short sell or downplay or minimize what you do or what impact it has on the quality of life of those you serve.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Just plumbing? I wonder which has increased the human life span and quality of life more, plumbing or rocket science? I'm in no way knocking rocket science but if I had to I could live without satellite tv but raw sewage running in the streets is another matter alltogether. I'm also glad to not have to lug my water to my domicile from a well and then go out and gather or chop wood so I can boil that water before I drink it. Obviously both have impacted mankind's quality of life greatly but if I'm going to rank one as being more important than the other, and I am going to do that, it's a no brainer, plumbing wins.
> 
> Don't short sell or downplay or minimize what you do or what impact it has on the quality of life of those you serve.


It was a joke smells, its hard to relay humor through typing on the internet. I am in no way down playing what we do.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> It was a joke smells, its hard to relay humor through typing on the internet. I am in no way down playing what we do.


Yeah, I figured, but I saw an opportunity to preach and I took it :laughing:!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No harm. I enjoyed the sermon. :yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> Oh yeah, I never got back with the truck mounted jetter solution. A buddy of mine builds racecars and owns a metal fab company. He's going to put in a PTO box on the drive train of the truck to spin the pump. I decided I'm going to go with a CAT brand pump that puts out 4000PSI at 20GPM.
> It's going to be a while until It gets done as the whole project is expected to cost about $15,000 to $18,000 buy the time I get the pump, PTO box, Hoses, nozzles, unloader valve, pulse valve, tank, keckley valve, guages, remote, yadda yadda yadda.......


 I was wondering how the truck is coming along? Four years since we last talked about this.


----------

